# 4 years of marriage to figure this out



## lovemywife4life520

I use to be hung up on physical intimacy. I had to have it every night. If i was rejected i spent the next few days trying to figure out why and what i can do different. Recently my wife and i started going to the room and watching TV together when the kids go to bed instead of one of us being in the living room and the other on the computer. This quickly evolved into hour and a half long conversations about everything and it is wonderful. I'm not saying i like convo over sex, but it's nice to connect emotionally with my wife in more than just one way. This has led to her being more open with me, both emotionally and physically.


----------



## Powerbane

Funny - My wife and I do this too. It was usually me being the aggressor as far as sex, but then I sort of figured out I needed to be tapping the biggest sex organ - her brain. So we watch TV together a few nights and when one of us is on the computer the other is usually in the room still talking together. I'm finding stuff out about her - like how she views things and what she really thinks when I want sex with her, I wish I had known early on (18 yrs ago). It only gets better from here! Life is good! and the best thing is - it seems to have finally lit her fires!


----------



## Pandakiss

HA!!!

us too. we used to be like that in the begining, but forgot. years later remembered.


----------

